# HANNOVER | Projects & Construction



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Hannover (Hanover)*
(no Hangover!) is the 13th-largest city in Germany (with a pop. of ~530'000),
after Dresden and before Nuremberg (Nürnberg).

It is the capital of the German state Lower Saxony (~8 million people).
Historically it's the home of the British royals (to a large degree belonging to
the House of Hanover, later called "Windsor").
The city is also known for its trade fair ground Messe Hannover, the largest in the world.

*HANNOVER FORUM*










Aerial view of central Hannover (Mitte):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Luftbild_Hannover_Rathaus.JPG

Districts:









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...derung.png/770px-Hannover_Stadtgliederung.png

The city's best know landmark, the New City Hall (Neues Rathaus):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neues_Rathaus_Hannover_abends.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/..._Friedrichswall_Mitte_Hannover_Germany_01.jpg 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Neues_Rathaus_Hannover,_Innenansicht.jpg?uselang=de

Other landmarks include the neighbouring Maschsee (Masch Lake):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Maschsee_Hannover.jpg

Old Town (small, albeit lovely):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Marketchurchhannover.jpg

State Opera:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hannover_Opernhaus.jpg

And, of course, the lush baroque royal Herrenhausen Gardens:


















https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Herrenhäuser_gärten_2.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...Building_in_the_Great_Garden)_-_panoramio.jpg

University of Hannover:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Universität_Hannover_-_Hauptgebäude_-_B02.jpg?uselang=de

The city offers some fabulous areas for living, such as Linden and the Nordstadt:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/..._Callinstrasse_Hanover_Germany.jpg?uselang=de


*More photos:

SSC Album Thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572039
Wiki Commons https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Hannover
flickr https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=Hannover*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Existing highrise towers in Hannover*

Hannover also has a couple of interesting highrises,
including Behnisch's deconstructivist NordLB Tower (built 2002):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ilding_tower_east_side_Hanover_Germany_02.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...tower_distance_Hanover_Germany.jpg?uselang=de

The brutalist Bredero Tower (built 1975), undergoing an extensive renovation (shown with the Telemoritz, former TV Tower here):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Raschplatz_Hochstrasse.jpg

And Hannover also has a true highrise classic to offer that I personally love, the expressionist Anzeiger Tower (built 1928), the infamous German magazines "Spiegel" and "Stern" were founded there:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Anzeiger_high_rise_Hanover_Germany.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hannover_Anzeigerhochhaus-HAZ-Detail.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Anzeiger_high-rise_Goseriede_Mitte_Hannover_Germany.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ht,_(210),_Anzeiger-Hochhaus_in_TriColore.jpg


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Project list: Current projects in Hannover*

The project list of current projects in Hannover, created by telemaxx. Not yet fully translated, so here's the most essential statuses:

*In Bau: U/C
In Planung: Planned:
Visualisierung: Render/visualization*


*Hannover City 2020+*

*In Bau:* * Bebauung Klagesmarkt* 
In Zusammenhang mit dem Umbau des öffentlichen Raums von Klagesmarkt und Goseriede soll der südliche Teil des Klagesmarkts bebaut werden. Geplant sind zwei Bauabschnitte. Umgesetzt wird zur Zeit der erste Bauabschnitt. 
Zeitplan: April 2014 bis Sommer 2016
Investition: 40 Millionen Euro
Adresse: Am Klagesmarkt/Otto-Brenner-Straße

Klagesmarkt Bürogebäude:


Klagesmarkt Wohngebäude:
 
Quelle: www.gbh-hannover.de


*In Bau:* *Umgestaltung des Hohen Ufers*
Aufwertung des Hohen Ufers durch neue Baumallee, Bodenbeläge und Freitreppe am Ufer
Zeitplan: Ende 2014 bis 2017 in mehreren Bauabschnitten
Investition: 5 bis 6 Millionen Euro
Adresse: Am Hohen Ufer

1. Bauabschnitt:


2. Bauabschnitt:

Quelle: Lageplan bei der HAZ


*In Bau:* *Am Hohen Ufer / Roßmühle*
Neubau von zwei Wohngebäuden (mit richtigem Dach!) am Hohen Ufer in der Altstadt, 12 Wohnungen, Gastronomie und Einzelhandel
Zeitplan: Februar 2015 bis Herbst 2016 
Investition: 11 Millionen Euro
Architekten: Heidenreich und Springer
Adresse: Am Hohen Ufer/Roßmühle

Visualisierung:

Quelle: www.helma-wb.de


*In Bau:* *Marstall West / Am Hohen Ufer*
Neubau am westlichen Platzende bzw. am Hohen Ufer mit Gastronomie- bzw. Gewerbenutzung im EG und 24 Wohnungen in den Obergeschossen
Zeitplan: Frühjahr 2016 bis 2017
Investition: 15 bis 20 Millionen Euro
Adresse: Am Marstall/Am Hohen Ufer


Quelle: www.hannover.de


*In Bau:* *Marstall Ost / Schmiedestraße*
Neubau am östlichen Platzende (Schmiedestraße) mit Gastronomie-, Büro- und Wohnnutzung
Zeitplan: Frühjahr 2016 bis 2017
Investition: unbekannt
Adresse: Am Marstall/Schmiedestraße


Quelle: www.hannover.de


*In Planung:* *Umgestaltung Marstall und Schmiedestraße*
Umgestaltung des Marstall-Platzes und der Schmiedestraße mit veränderter Verkehrsführung
Zeitplan: ab 2017
Investition: unbekannt

Lageplan:


Am Marstall (Blickrichtung Ost):
 

Am Marstall (Blickrichtung West):

Quelle: www.hannover.de 


*In Planung:* *Neubauten am Steintor*
Bebauung des heutigen Steintorplatzes mit zwei Baukörpern; in den unteren Geschossen Einzelhandel/Gewerbe/Gastronomie, in den oberen Geschossen Wohnungen oder Büros
Zeitplan: ab 2017/18
Investition: unbekannt
Adresse: Münzstraße/Goethestraße/Am Steintor

Geplante Anordnung der Baukörper:
 

 
Quelle: www.hannover.de


*In Planung:* *Neubau am und Umgestaltung Köbelinger Markt / Leinstraße*
Abriss des Bürgeramts Leinstraße und Neubau von Wohngebäuden mit gewerblichen Nutzungen im Erdgeschoss (Gastronomie, Einzelhandel, Büro)
Zeitplan: ab 2017/18
Investition: unbekannt
Adresse: Köbelinger Markt/Leinstraße

Lageplan:

Quelle: http://www.hannover.de



*Projektliste*


*In Bau*


*In Bau:* *Deutsche Bahn*
Neubau auf altem ZOB-Gelände; Büroneubau mit bis zu 8 Geschossen für 800 Mitarbeiter 
Bauzeit : 2016 - 2018
Investition: unbekannt
Adresse: Lister Meile/Rundestraße/Hamburger Allee


Quelle: www.hannover.de









Quelle: H4SubD


*In Bau:* *Prinzenareal* (Mitte)
Neubau eines Bürogebäude-Komplexes am Schiffgraben
Zeitplan: Anfang 2015 bis 2016
Investition: 33 Millionen Euro
Adresse: Am Schiffgraben/Georgsplatz




Quelle: www.haz.de


*In Bau:* *Feuer- und Rettungswache Weidendamm 2. BA* (Nordwest)
Neubau der Feuerwache am Weidendamm in zwei Bauabschnitten
Zeitplan: Mitte 2013 bis Juli 2014 (1. BA); Frühjahr 2016 bis 2017 (2. BA)
Investition: 10 Millionen Euro (1. BA); 10-15 Millionen Euro (2. BA)
Adresse: Weidendamm/Kopernikusstraße






Quelle: www.competitionline.com


*In Bau:* *Maschinenbau-Campus Garbsen*
Neubau des Maschinenbau-Campus der Uni Hannover am PZH zwischen Schönebecker Allee/ Havelser Straße auf einer landwirtschaftlich genutzten Fläche in Garbsen
Zeitplan: 2015 bis 2017 (Bauvorbereitung Dez.2015 gestartet)
Investition: 90 Millionen Euro

 
Quelle: www.haz.de


*In Bau:* *Niedersächsischer Landtag*
Umbau des Plenarsaalbereichs und des Foyers
Zeitplan: Sommer 2014 bis Sommer 2017
Investition: 48 Millionen Euro


Quelle: Blocher Blocher Partners


*In Bau:* *Bredero-Hochhaus (Lister Tor)*
Umbau der Geschosse 7 bis 17 zu Wohnungen, Revitalisierung der Flächen für Gewerbe in den Geschossen 1 bis 6, Umgestaltung der Fassade des gesamten Komplexes
Zeitplan: ab 2016
Investition: ca. 20 Millionen Euro



Quelle: http://www.neuepresse.de


*In Bau:* *Hanomagstr. 8*
Bürogebäude Umbau zu großen Teil Eigentumslofts/Teil Büro 
Zeitplan: seit Mitte 2015 
Investition: unbekannt

 
http://www.hanomagstrasse-8.de/


*In Bau:* *Hauptgüterbahnhof*
Teilabriss der alten Hauptgüterbahnhofshalle, Nachnutzung in der Halle durch Post und Andronaco, Neubau der DHL und weitere Gewerbeansiedlungen, Neubau einer Erschließungsstraße, Neugestaltung des Vorplatzes
Zeitplan: ab Januar 2015
Investition: ca. 9 Millionen Euro


Quelle: www.haz.de


*In Bau:* *Herrenhausen Forum 2.0* (Nordwest)
2-5 Etagen Wohnungen im EG Ladenflächen
Zeitplan: Abriss eines Großbunkers 2013-2015; Bau 2015 bis 2017 


Herrenhäuser Markt Forum 2.0 WGH


*In Bau:* *Ex-Oststadtkrankenhaus* (Nordost)
Begrenzung des Baugebietes: Podbielskistr./In den Sieben Stücken./Pasteurallee 
Bau Planung der Fläche erfolgt, aber noch keine konkreten Bauten vorgestellt
Abriss aller Krankenhaus-Gebäude, Neubau mehrerer Wohnhäuser; an südlicher Bebauung ist Neubau einer Kita 2015 bereits erfolgt
Zeitplan: Baubeginn ungewiss; verschoben aufgrund Zwischennutzung der Gebäude für Flüchtlinge


*In Bau:* *Quartier St.Nikolai, Limmer *(Südwest)
Quartier St.Nikolai

Wohnbau 48 Wohnungen
Zeitplan : 2015-2016 in Bau
Investition: min.35+?? Millionen Euro
Quelle: http://www.hannover.de Quartier St Nikolai


*In Bau:* *SüdSüdWest Steinbruchsfeld * 
Wohnungsbau mit 113 Wohnungen teilweise barriefefrei
Bauzeit: 2013-2017 in vier Abschnitten 
Invest : 20,5 Millionen Euro
SüdSüdWest:

Quelle: http://www.suedsuedwest.de/ Steinbruchsfeld 


*In Bau:* *Hainhölzer Markt*
Neubau eines Wohngeschäftshauses
Zeitplan: 2015 bis 2016


Quelle: www.gbh-hannover.de


*In Bau:* * StarInn Hotel*
Neubau eines Hotels an der Hamburger Allee
Zeitplan: September 2015 Bis Ende 2016
Investition : 18 Millionen € 


Quelle: www.haz.de


*In Bau:* *Altenbekener Damm 82*
Abriss Landesarbeitsamt und Neubau eines Wohngebäudes durch Gundlach
Zeitplan: 2015 bis 2017
Altenbekener Damm 82


Quelle: http://www.hannover.de


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Planned/proposed projects in Hannover*

*Planned Projects in Hannover*


*In Planung:* *Neue Continental-Zentrale*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868543
Continental plant den Neubau ihres Hauptsitzes für 1250 Mitarbeiter in der Region Hannover; die alte Zentrale (750 Mitarbeiter) wird als Bürostandort weitergenutzt
Zeitplan: Entscheidung über Standort 2016; Bau bis 2021
Investition: unbekannt
Adresse: noch nicht entschieden


*In Planung:* *Rathaus II Am Schützenplatz*
Abriss der KFZ Zulassung / Neubau mit bis zu sieben Stockwerke hohen Verwaltungsbau
Zeitplan: Planung bis 2018 / noch keine konkreten Pläne










http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Stadt-stellt-Plaene-fuer-Behoerdenbau-vor


*In Planung:* *Adolf-/Molthan-/Kommandantur-/Mittelstraße*
Bebauung eines heutigen Parkplatzes mit einem Wohnungsneubau mit bis zu 7 Geschossen
Zeitplan: ab 2016
Investition: unbekannt




Quelle: www.hannover.de


*In Planung:* *Podbielskistraße / Pasteurallee* (Nordost)
Neubau für Büros und Wohnungen
Zeitplan: ab 2. Hälfte 2015
Investition: etwa 30 Millionen Euro


Quelle: www.haz.de


*In Planung:* *Am Listholze* (Nordost)
Neubau eines 1,9 Hektar Wohngebiets mit 100 Wohnungen/50 Reihenhäuser am Mittellandkanal 
Zeitplan: Baubeginn ca. 2016
Am Listholze


Quelle: http://www.hannover.de Am Listholze


*In Bau:* *Bödekerstr./Wedekindstr.* (Nordost)
Umbau des ehemaligen HDI-Bürogebäudes zu Wohnungen 
Bauzeit: 2015 bis 2017 
Investition: unbekannt


*In Planung:* *Wasserstadt Limmer*
Bis 1996 Conti Limmer. Belastete Fläche. Exponierte Stadt Randlage im Dreieck Güterbahn /ZweigKanal/ Leineabstiegskanal .
Nachnutzung des Geländes,Erhalt einiger Alt Gebäude,u.a. Conti-Schornstein.
Bebauung mehrmals überarbeitet, unter Berücksichtigung der Bürgerbeteiligung 
Eines der grössten Wohn Bauprojekte nach den Expo Kronsberg Bauten. 
Bau einer Erschließungsstraße ist erfolgt. Baustart noch nicht erfolgt.
Wasserstadt: Planungsstand Okt 2015

Quelle: www.hannover.de Wasserstadt
Link : Thema Wasserstadt


*In Planung:* *Umbau Maritim Hotel*
Sanierung und Neugestaltung der Fassade
Friedrichswall 11
Zeitplan: ab 2019
Investition: unbekannt


Quelle: www.haz.de


*In Planung:* *Ihmezentrum*
Seit ca. Ende 2006 mehrere Investoren und angefangene Umbauversuche; seit 2015 neuer Investor, aber noch keine konkreten Umbaupläne
Zeitplan: 2006 - unbekannt 
Investition: unbekannt


*In Planung:* *Südbahnhof*
Neubau eines Büro- und Wohngebäudes
Zeitplan: Mitte 2016 bis 2017
Investition: etwa 36 Millionen Euro





Quelle (1): www.gbh-hannover.de
Quelle (2): Turkali Architekten: http://www.turkali-architekten.de/a...s-hochwertigen-gebaeudeensembles-in-hannover/


*In Planung:* *Microapartments Kopernikusstraße*
Neubau eines Wohngebäudes mit Microapartments
Zeitplan: unbekannt
Investition: unbekannt


Quelle: www.gbh-hannover.de


*In Planung:* *Ohestraße*
Berufsschulparkplatz wird Wohnraum 
zwei L-Förmige Wohnhäuser direkt an der Ihme
Zeitplan: ab 2016
Investition: unbekannt



Quelle: www.hannover.de


*In Planung:* *Große Pfahlstraße*
Neubau als Lückenschluss mit Wohnungen, Hinterhofbebauung
Zeitplan: bis Ende 2016
Investition: unbekannt


Quelle: http://www.bertram-projekt.de/pfahlstrasse.html


*In Planung:* *Zweibrückener Straße * (Südost)
Neubau von zwei 3- und 4-geschossigen Wohngebäuden
Zeitplan: unbekannt
Investition: 18 Millionen Euro

Quelle: http://www.hannover.de


*In Planung:* * Kleefelder Hofgärten*
Entstehung von 216 Wohnungen in 42 Neubauten Umbau Bestand und Neubau
Zeitplan: Frühjahr 2015 bis Mitte 2018
Kleefelder Hofgärten



Quelle: haz.de


*In Vorplanung:* *Körnerplatz*
Lückenschluss an Schlosswender Str. 
Noch kein Investor/ noch keine konkreten Planungen



*Further projects*

*City Gate Nord* Vahrenwalder Str. Gewerbe/Büro Z.Zt. kein Investor
 *Hans-Böckler-Allee Pferdeturm* Gewerbe/Büro Zwei Flächen Z.Zt. Kein Investor
 *Bothfeld Hilligwöhren* Wohnungsbau
 *Kronsberg* Wohnbebauung Erweiterung südlich oder nördlich geplant
*Stark belastete Großflächen, Bebauung geplant*
 *Gartenstadt* Ehemalige Kaserne, Letzter Stand 2011 Investor gibt Pläne auf. Verschoben auf unbestimmte Zeit.
*Gelände Deurag/Nerag* Raffinerie Anderten Misburg Bebauung frühestens 2025 geplant.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

_(some space left for completed projects 2017, 18, etc.)_


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Completed construction projects in Hannover*


2016


*Deutsche Hypo*
Neubau eines Bürogebäudes mit 13.000 m², Hauptmieter Deutsche Hypo
Zeitplan: Herbst 2012 bis Januar 2015
Investition: 55 Millionen Euro
Architekten: Kleihues und Kleihues




























Quelle: http://www.deutsche-hypo.de/presse/pressefotos
www.bertram-projekt.de


*Vier - Pelikanviertel*
Neubau von 166 Wohnungen in 8 Gebäuden
Zeitplan: Oktober 2012 bis Frühjahr 2016
Investition: 50 Millionen Euro

















Quelle(1): www.haz.de
Quelle (2): www.gundlach-bau.de
Projektwebseite


*Sparkasse Hannover* (Mitte)
Sanierung der sechs Türme; 30.000 m² für 800 Mitarbeiter
Januar 2013 bis Anfang 2016
70 bis 90 Millionen Euro

















Quelle: www.architektur-schulze.de


*An der Christuskirche* (Nordwest)
Neubau eines Wohngebäudes mit Gewerbeflächen im EG (u.a. italienisches Restaurant)
Zeitplan: Ende 2014 bis Anfang 2016
Investition: unbekannt


















Quelle: Vanino auf Facebook


*Mecklenburgische* (Nordost)
Neubau eines Bürogebäudes für die Mecklenburgische Versicherung
Zeitplan: bis Frühjahr 2016
Investition: 16 Millionen Euro




Quelle: www.haz.de


*Haus Erdmann* (Mitte)
Neubau eines fünfgeschossigen Geschäftshauses in der Großen Packhofstraße, Hauptmieter ist Reversed, oben zwei Büroetagen
Zeitplan: Oktober 2014 bis Frühjahr 2016
Investition: etwa 36 Millionen Euro


Quelle: immobilien-zeitung.de


*Haus Bacher * (Mitte)
Abriss und Neubau eines Geschäftshauses in der Karmarschstraße
Zeitplan: Abriss Altbestand ca. Januar 2015; Fertigstellung: 2016
Investition: unbekannt
Architekturbüro: Schulze Pampus BDA Bremen


Quelle: http://www.presse-hannover.de



2015


* Umbau Trammplatz*
Umbau des Trammplatzes mit hellem Granit und dunklem Basalt, Verbesserung der Zugänglichkeit und Nutzbarkeit
_Zeitplan:_ Herbst 2013 bis Ende 2014
_Investition:_ 2,75 Millionen Euro









Quelle: Kamel Louafi Landschaftsarchitekten


*Sprengel Museum*
Erweiterung des Sprengel Museums um einen dritten Bauabschnitt
Zeitplan: 27. November 2012 bis 18. September 2015
Investition: 29 Millionen Euro
Architekten: Meili Peter



























Quellen (1,2): www.ndr.de
Quelle (3): www.hannover.de


*Deloitte*
Neubau eines Bürogebäudes mit 12.000 m²
Zeitplan: Herbst 2012 bis Frühjahr 2015
Investition: 35 Millionen Euro
Architekten: BKSP


















Quelle: http://www.eberhardfranke.de/








Quelle: www.quantum.ag


*VHS am Hohen Ufer*
Umbau einer ehemaligen Schule zur VHS
Juni 2013 bis August 2015
10 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.haz.de


*Justizzentrum*
Neubau eines Fachgerichtzentrums für fünf Fachgerichte am Hauptbahnhof Hannover
_Zeitplan:_ Mitte 2013 bis Oktober 2015
_Investition:_ etwa 30 Millionen Euro

















Quelle: Neue Presse


*Hamburger Allee 50*
Neubau eines Hotels, Büros und Wohnungen
Zeitplan: ab Mitte 2013
Investition: 20 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.drost-consult.de


*Ihmeauen*
Umbau der ehemaligen Hautklinik Linden und Neubau von drei Wohngebäuden an der Ihme mit insgesamt 80 Wohneinheiten
Ricklinger Straße 5
Zeitplan: ab 2014

















Quelle: www.meintraumwohnen.de


*Freiraum 52*
Neubau eines Mehrfamilienhauses und von Reihenhäusern
Alte Döhrener Straße 52

















Quelle: www.meintraumwohnen.de


*Lenbach-Höfe*
Neubau von 34 Reihenhäusern
Zeitplan: Sommer 2013 bis 2015









Quelle: HAZ


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Completed projects of earlier years:

2014


*Kröpcke-Center*
A 70s brutalist complex revitalised as a shopping venue
Construction time: March 2009 - early 2014
Cost: ca. EUR 200 million
Architects: Kleihues + Kleihues























































Quelle: http://www.hofmann-naturstein.com/English/Homepage


*Neuer ZOB*
Neubau eines Zentralen Omnibusbahnhofs auf einem Gelände am Bahndamm
Juli 2013 bis August 2014

Quelle: www.hannover.de


*Hanomag*
Umnutzung eines großen Industriegeländes zum Mischgebiet mit Büros (Telekom, Windwärts, Gründerzentrum Kreativwirtschaft) und Wohnen (Lofts an der Hanomagstraße, Neubau) im nördlichen Teil und Gewerbe (Stadler und Möbelhaus in der U-Boot-Halle, sowie CarWash) im südlichen Teil
Zeitplan: Mitte 2009 bis 2014
Investition: 90 Millionen Euro

















Quelle: www.hallolinden.de


*Klinikum Mitte*
Neubau als Ersatz für Oststadtkrankenhaus und Krankenhaus Siloah
Sommer 2010 bis Mitte 2014
180 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.a-sh.de


*Wohngebäude Sutelstraße*
Neubau
Ende 2013 bis Ende 2014








Quelle: www.gerlach-wohnungsbau.de

*Stichweh-Leinepark*
Neubau eines Bürogebäudes mit diversen Geschäften, Sanierung des historischen Firmengebäudes (2. und 3. BA)
Mitte 2012 bis September 2014
15 Millionen Euro

Quelle: www.stichweh-leinepark.de


*ZAG*
Neubau eines Bürogebäudes für ZAG mit Bio-Supermarkt im EG
_Zeitplan:_ Mitte 2013 bis Ende 2014








Quelle: Immobilienscout


*NIFE*
Neubau des Niedersächsischen Zentrums für Biomedizintechnik im Medical Park Hannover
Herbst 2012 bis Ende 2014
55 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.hannover.de


*Zentrum für biomolekulare Wirkstoffe*
Neubau der Leibniz Universität am Schneiderberg
Herbst 2012 bis 2014
15,7 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.bhbvt.de


*Molekulare Pflanzenwissenschaften*
Neubau der Leibniz Universität in Herrenhausen
März 2012 bis Anfang 2014
17,7 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.mscbiopflanzen.uni-hannover.de


*Körnerstraße*
Neubau von zwei Wohngebäuden (Vorder- und Hinterhaus)
ab Herbst 2012








Quelle: www.baugrund-kg.de


*Stadthäuser Zooviertel*
Neubau von mehreren Stadthäusern in der Lönsstraße, Abriss des noch vorhandenen Bunkers
Herbst 2012 bis 2013








Quelle: www.formart.hochtief.de


*Mosaik Eilenriede*
Neubau von 18 Stadtvillen mit 171 Wohneinheiten
Sommer 2011 bis Mitte 2014
30 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.formart.eu


*CRC Hannover*
Neubau des Zentrums für Translationsforschung im Medical Park Hannover
April 2011 bis Mitte 2014
25 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.zwp.de



2013


*Klagesmarkt / Goseriede*
Die erste Maßnahme von Hannover City 2020+ umfasst den Bereich Klagesmarkt/Goseriede. Durch Rückbau des Kreisels und der überdimensionierten Straße zu einer kompakten T-Kreuzung wird das Anlegen eines Stadtplatzes ('Gänselieselplatz') und die Ausweitung einer Grünanlage (ehem. Friedhof) ermöglicht.
_Zeitplan:_ 4. Juni 2012 bis 2013
_Investition:_ 6 Millionen Euro








Quelle: Stadt Hannover
Hier gibt es den kompletten Plan in hoher Auflösung.


*Forum Herrenhäuser Markt*
Neubau mit Geschäften und Wohnungen
Mitte 2012 bis Herbst 2013
15 Millionen Euro








Quelle: www.haz.de/


*Schloss Herrenhausen*
Rekonstruktion der Fassade mit Tagungszentrum im UG, Festsaal im OG und Museum in den Seitenflügeln
September 2010 bis Anfang 2013
20 Millionen Euro (Investitionssumme der Volkswagenstiftung) + Investition von Stadt und Land in das Museum
















Quellen: www.volkswagenstiftung.de



2012


*Lofts am Leineufer*
Neubau mit 37 Mietwohnungen an der Leine
Juli 2011 bis Ende 2012








Quelle: www.formart.hochtief.de


*Johnson Controls*
Sanierung Europazentrale
Oktober 2011 bis Winter 2012








Quelle: www.architektur-schulze.de


*Boehringer-Forschungszentrum*
Neubau eines Zentrums zur Erforschung von Tierimpfstoffen
Juli 2010 bis Mitte 2012
35 Millionen Euro


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*KPMG Office Hannover*














































source: http://www.gruppeomp.de/projekte/201501/projekt.php


----------



## Weissenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

This office building is absolutely gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*New Continental Main Office Hannover*

The world'ssecond largest automotive supplier (after Bosch), mainly known for its history in the production of car tires, builds new headquarters in Hanover:

*New Continental AG HQ Hannover | "The Horse"*

SSC Hannover thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868543

Est. completion: 2021 (150 years anniversary of Continental)
Architects: Büro Henn
Location: Hannover Pferdeturm/Hans-Böckler-Allee
Size: 45'000 sqm, 1250 employees




































Source: http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Fotostre...die-neue-Conti-Zentrale-aussehen#n23775220-p1































































http://www.henn.com/sites/default/f...xternals/d36c040af0c4ada00c569b20d3defe4e.jpg

Source: http://www.henn.com/en/projects/office/continental-horse

"The new company headquarters of Continental consolidates all the facilities formerly spread across the city in one location, simultaneously marking the eastern approach to Hanover, the capital of Lower Saxony. The site, which is organised into a northern and a southern construction segment, encompasses a campus-like freestanding development, consisting of individual buildings connected to each other via bridges.

The central element of the design idea is the “Loop”, which symbolically embodies the power of communication and cooperation. As a space providing ubiquitous accessibility and interactions, the development can be experienced both from inside and from outside. It provides a wide array of spaces for meetings, conferences, cafeterias and informal workstations, and opens up scope for creativity and knowledge exchanges. The “Loop” is a dynamic spatial continuum, bringing all the staff together in a horizontal hierarchy and intermeshing the individual departments with each other.

The start of construction is scheduled for April 2018. The relocation of the staff is to be completed by 2021 within the framework of the company’s 150th jubilee."


----------



## H4SubD (Oct 24, 2011)

*Hannover I Projects I state:2020.03.21*

at least... a new list of projects: all about Hannover 
(Caution : could be small traces of german language included  

*Hannover I Projects I time stamp:2020.03.21 :*

*Hannover City 2020+*

Introduction:
Hannover City 2020+ will be the conzeption of Hannovers near future to reconstuct parts and shapes form central around of down town. No reconstruction of old fashion town houses , near to close some long time gaps in the city since WWII and the followed of infrastructural damages .

Projects
The concept describes a framed plan. The projects from early plans to ready to build, will listed here. 
source: Hannover.de 


*at last definive constructions *

*Under Construction : Renew Schmiedestraße *
*Schmiedestraße :Start (working renew powerlines for energy,water,communication etc. since 2019) Renew start spring 2020*
Invest: unknown



source: www.hannover.de 


*Under Construction:*

*Under Construction :** Klagesmarkt II* (central)
part II Further building for living people in upper floors and a few shops /office ground floor at the pedestrian promenade 



by H4SubD pics taken at exihibition Directorate of Construction + planning



by H4SubD pics taken at exihibition Directorate of Construction + planning



by H4SubD pics taken at exihibition Directorate of Construction + planning



by H4SubD pics taken at exihibition Directorate of Construction + planning



by H4SubD pics taken at exihibition Directorate of Construction + planning



by H4SubD pics taken at exihibition construction + planning directory

Link to: SCC Klagesmarkt II : starts here (german) Hier .. BA II

. . .

. . .

*Planned:*
*Planned :Köbelinger Markt *
included reconfiguration marketplace / street Leinstraße (to dead end street) 
destruction of Civiloffice Leinstraße and build construct five buildings for Housing, the lower floor is reserved for Office , shops or gastronomy 

schedule planned: 2017/18 I *actual set a new schedule estimated to 2021 or later *
Invest: unknown 
Adress: Köbelinger Markt/Leinstraße

map:


source: http://www.hannover.de



*Planned : reconfigure place Steintorplatz *
Early planned buildings cancelled. Now planned to reconfiguration to upgrade of the place as more urban place with citizen participation.
2018 starts citizen participation , 
21.01.2020 next citizen participation , eight offices of landscape architects will shown their ( preselected ) proposals at "old town house" 
23.01.2020 : at least presenting the 1th place Competitor :










source: http://www.hannover.de
------------


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Projects*

*Under Construction*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Under Construction : Kronsrode*
former named parts Kronsberg and Bemerode joined to Kronsrode 
planned will be the largest City settlement houses in lower saxony since the EXPO 2000 . 

Link SCC: Kronsrode
Link: Kronsrode.de 
Link: Hannover.de download master plan as pdf


area 

source: googlemaps




source: http://www.hannover.de map of planned area 





Visualisation 

Link: Hanova.de 



Link: http://www.hannover.de



Link: http://www.hannover.de

Invest: xxx. Mio €
area: 53 ha
Units apartments: 3500
schedule construction: - 2025 in three parts up to about around subway station "Messe/Ost" 

- - - - 

*Under Construction: Wasserstadt Limmer*
till 1996 Continental Limmer a big factory over decades causes ground contamination , offside city location in triangle area between Cargo railways /branch canal /river Leine descent canal .
Only three old buildings and as landmark the large Conti-chimney could stay on the ground .
Decontamination of ground, up to four meter ,a lot of Sand is filled up the whole area to get even with environment..

Under construction since march 2019

Wasserstadt: Planned state Oct 2015

Link SCC : Wasserstadt 

Link direct : Wasserstadt



Link: Wasserstadt-limmer.de 



Link : Wasserstadt-limmer.de 

Visu at bank of canal

… …



*Under Construction: Central Office Dependance Continental *
New central Dependance for 1250 employees ; old dependance (750 employees) still use as office . The intention was to build a campus style office to get more effective workflow. 

schedule : 2021 (150 years anniversary of Continental )
Invest: about 180 Mio.€
adress: Hans-Böckler-Allee
Link SCC Forum : Conti Zentrale 



source: Haz.de



source: Haz.de



source: Haz.de
. . .


*Under Construction: Buchholzer Grün (Nordost)*
frontlines of construction area meets these streets : Podbielskistr./In den Sieben Stücken./Pasteurallee 
area formerly Oststadtkrankenhaus 
construction / planning area done. Start: construction since 2019
destruction all old buildings 2018 , south-east edge of area first building Kindergarten build in 2015 , 
schedule: start main constructions 2019

Link SCC: Buchholzer Grün 



source: by H4SubD at exhibition Directorate of Construction + planning

Model ..



source: by H4SubD at exhibition Directorate of Construction + planning

buildings at Pasteurallee 



source: by H4SubD at exhibition Directorate of Construction + planning

- - -




*Under Construction : Herzkamp *

site area: Burgwedeler Straße/ Bischof-von-Ketteler-Straße, Bothfeld
architect: gruppe omp architekten
construction : Gundlach GmbH & Co. KG Wohnungsunternehmen
schedule: 2018 - 2020 (Baufeld i)
Webcam : Herzkamp Webcam 360
area : 25.000 m2
source: Gundlach 
Wohnquartier Herzkamp

Link : SCC Nord/Ost Herzkamp 
- - -

*Under Construction:**Gartenstadt*
position at: General-Wever-Str./Langenfortherstr. (Nord-Ost)
former "Freiherr von Fritsch" military area 

*2019 start deconstruction old buildings* 

construction: Niedersächsische Landgesellschaft (NLG)
area : 27.000 qm
volume :around 775 homes
pre construction : Decontamination of ground up to - 1,70 m 
schedule : mid 2020 
construction start early late 2020
first buildings ready early 2022 .



source: Haz.de

no further information nor plans ..


source : GoogleMaps 
….
*Under Construction: Adolf-/Molthan-/Kommandantur-/Mittelstraße*
former use for parking cars since decades, to build a house block-edged rises up to 7 floors 
schedule: 2016 rescheduled start 2018
Invest: unknown



source: Hannover.de



source: www.hannover.de

*Under Construction: Ohehöfe (Mitte)*

two L-shaped buildings another two buildings pointed out place at the bank of river Ihme ..
schedule: since 2016 start construction 2019-2021 
Invest: unknown (approx. 10-15 Mio.€)



source: hanova.de 



Link: hanova.de ohehoefe


… ….

*Under Construction : Enercity (central) new Enercity Headquarter*
Invest: 70 Mio. euros
schedule: - 2021 


source: Haz.de


source: haz.de


source: haz.de 


source: haz.de
- - - - 

*Under Construction: House of Doctors care*
schedule: - 2021+
Invest: 100Mio.€ +


source: Haz.de
. . . . 

*Under Construction : Constantinquartier * 
destruction: -Juli 2019 old office building Constantinstr.40 
a lot of home houses will taken place instead 
schedule : - 2021



source: Constantin-quartier.de
. . . .


*Under Construction: Georgstr.8 /Limburgstr.*
new commercial building 
scheduled: 2019 -2020


source: haz.de
...

*Under Construction: Zweibrückener Straße* 
rebuild of two 3 - 4 floor residential buildings
schedule: 2014 moved to 2018 shell of the to new home ready end 2018 
Invest: 18 Mill. Euro
 
source: http://www.hannover.de



*Under Construction: Kleefelder Hofgärten*
construction of 4 New resident buildings 216 apartments
schedule: 2018 - 2020

Kleefelder Hofgärten


source: haz.de




- - -

*Under Construction: Philipsbornstr. /Vahrenwalder Str.*
building new Office/Hotel/shops


source: by H4SubD (sommer 2019)
. . . . 
*Under Construction: Charlottes Garten *

Link to site charlottes-garten.de bpd 
former Woman´s Clinic transform into apartments and at the northern edge of the area two new buildings will close a gap . 
source :by H4SubD 


source :by H4SubD 


to Herrenhäuser Kirchweg 


to Haltenhoffstraße


to Haltenhoffstraße 

sources: by H4SubD
… .. 

*Under Construction : Marinebau /Sorststr./Schulenburger Landstr.114 *.(north-west)
building will close the edge from industrial area to residential houses 
building will raises up to high 13 floor appartments 
includes 241 single- and double- appartements

code : HAIN 14

source: Max Dudler
- - 

*Under Construction: Feuer- und Rettungswache Weidendamm 2. BA* (Nordwest)
new Firedepartment 1 at "am Weidendamm" in two construction segments
schedule: Mid 2013 - July 2014 (1. Bs); spring 2016 - 2017 (2. Bs) 
due delays complete , planned open *march 2020*
Invest: 10 Mill. Euro (1. BA); 10-15 Mill. Euro (2. BA)
adress: Weidendamm/Kopernikusstraße


... July 2019 building is near complete from outside , but interiour not really.
source: by H4SubD
...
*Under Construction: Lahe Am Klingenkamp/*
Buchholzer Str./vis a vis cemetary Lahe:
New building office / appartments 


banner
source: by H4SubD 

*Under Construction :*
*Pelikan II: (Nord-Ost)*
Housing and Office buildings formerly Pelikan factory area
schedule: start 2020 ..



source: by H4SubD at exhibition in the Directory of construct-planning



source: by H4SubD at exhibition in the Directory of construct-planning



source: by H4SubD at exhibition in the Directory of construct-planning

Link: Gundlachbau  Zwei Günther - Wagner - Allee/
- - -

*Under Construction: Körnerplatz*
small apartments "nanos" for students
building closes a gap at Schlosswender Str. 
scheduled : start 2020









sources:Hanova.de
- - - 
*Under Construction : Benther Blick *

Location: triangle area between street: Carlo-Schmidt-Allee. / cargo railways/federal road 65 

Client: Hannover Region Grundstücksgesellschaft (HRG)
client: Kreissiedlungsgesellschaft (KSG) 
scheduled: start early 2020

former animal laboratory , citizen nick was „mouse castle" "Mäuseburg“  

volume: ca. 400 appartments 
Invest: unknown


area: Benther Blick
Quelle: Googlemaps 


Visu Benther Blick 
source: HRG
- - - -

*Under Construction: Vitalquartier *
around 24 Flats-/ensemblehouses includes 
357 full accessible appartments 
starts: 2019 - 2022
invest: unknown 

Link SCC Forum : Vitalquartier



Vitalquartier 

source: hanova.de

*-------------------------------------------------------*

*
Planned:*

*-----------------------------------------------------------*

*Planned :* Celler Str. /Goseriede (Mitte)
first early planung shows at the edge railway/Celler Str. building will raises up more than 64m 16 floors, down to 4 floors with pathways through Odeonstr./Herrenstr. with a second raised up to 40m 10 floors building 
mixed commercial/ 250-300 appartments/ hotel/office
Invest : around 150 Mio.€ or more
area: 20.000 qm 
scheduled: destruction of formerly bankbuilding 2021 
start building around 2022 - 25.
Projectgroup : Baum / Meravis


Link : to NP Postscheckamt Goseriede
project map …


early preview visualisation

source: np.de

..by H4SubD pic of city model at Directorate of Construction / planning



..by H4SubD pic of city model at Directorate of Construction / planning



..by H4SubD pic of city model at Directorate of Construction / planning
…. 

*Planned: Dieterichstr. *(former - Sophienhospital)

appartments 
invest: unknown 
schedule: around 2020 - 22


visualisation 


sources: haz.de

- -
*Planned: Guthehöfe *(Südost) 
near Peinerstr. trough Herman-Guthe-Str. 
schedule: unknown
invest : unknown









sources: Martienssen Architects/Ingenieur
- - -

*Planned : Holland Pavillion / Expo 2000-area *
rebuild and added buildings around the Holland pavillion

coworking place/office and appartments for students 

schedule: unknown 

now at building permit procedure 



by H4SubD at Directorate of Construction / planning



by H4SubD pic of city model at Directorate of Construction / planning

- - - 

*Under Construction / Planned: Add more Wissenschaftspark Marienwerder *
more projected buildings added to science parc Marienwerder


Taurus / Fauretia/ Chimney sweep training and innovation center / Inclu Hotel

map 


Link : Taurus Technopark 


source: Taurus 



source: Taurus 



map Location Chimney sweep training and innovation center 
by H4SubD pic of city model at Directorate of Construction / planning



Schornsteinfeger - Ausbildung-Innovation Zentrum 1
by H4SubD pic of city model at Directorate of Construction / planning



Schornsteinfeger - Ausbildung-Innovation Zentrum 2

by H4SubD pic of city model at Directorate of Construction / planning
- - - 

planning times ago in front of the subway station will a place for an accessible inclusion hotel 



Inclusiv Hotel source: haz.de


*Planned : Hildesheimer Str.430 "Livingpark Brabrink" (South-West)*
165 Living Units in 7 Buildings with lower deck for parking .
approx. roomsize per unit 70 sqm . six pointed building and infront one leveled 7 / 4 / 11 high rise building 





Max Dudler did it again the second build for Hannover this time at frontier Hannovers to Laatzen .
since HAIN 114 at Schulenburger Landstr. (North-West)





*----------------------------------------------------------*


*Conversions:*

*----------------------------------------------------------*

*Under Construction: Ihmezentrum*
rebuild of the lower six floors, new facade streetside Blumenauer Str./Spinnereistr. (without riverside ihme)
since end 2006 a lot of Investors , with beginning try to rebuild… resells 2015 new investor , 2019 resell to next investor 

schedule: 2006 - 202x Facade , 02.01.2019 starts to rebuild anew and stopped in summer.. no forthcoming till now… one and a half decade ...construction site for a few thousand citizens where live in there
Invest: 10 Mio. € (...a few for a penny editors choice)
*Update* more realistic invest money rises to * 50 Mio. € *





a few visualisations to imagine what´s up ..

source: Haz.de
- - - - 


*Under Construction: Bredero-Building Tower (Lister Tower)(central) *
former office floors at floor seven to seventeenth rebuild to appartments / residential homes 
rebuild a new gastro/office/commercial areas at lower up to sixth floor , new facade around the whole building
schedule: 2016-- state feb. 2020 - delayed
Invest: around 20 Mill. Euro

visualisation full view 

visualisation near
source: http://www.neuepresse.de


*Under Construction: *Conversion Hotel
Rebuild and new facade
Friedrichswall 11
schedule: 2019 (*update feb.2020 nothing happen*  )
Invest: unknown 



source: www.haz.de



*Under Construction: former DB Joachimstraße:*

New facade and rebuild 

Upper floors Office (H-City department of Youth) 
Lower floor Commercial/Shops



Visu: Joachimstrasse
source: haz.de
…. 


*Under Construction* Am Klagesmarkt 12-14 :




Rebuild New Facade Hotel Shops Gastro

source: haz.de
- - - 
*-----------------------------------------------------------*

*more future projects:*

*-----------------------------------------------------------*
contaminated areas , rebuild planned 2025 x ++
*North-east Anderten Misburg Deurag/Nerag* 
former petrolrefinery 
near the whole area is contaminated with chemicals and old worldwar II ammunition could somewhere in the ground ...



Quelle: googlemaps Karte Anderten

*North-west Stöcken Fuhsestr. : former German Railway Workplace (Deutsche Bahn 2/3 areas* 
biological plant still in decontamination since 2009


source: googlemaps Fuhsestrasse


-----
* Isernhagen - Süd (North east) * 

this area is not be planned, to build houses … in future 

source: googlemaps 

*Schwarze Heide (Northern part of Stöcken)* 
now a agriculture used area , could be a future building site 

source:googlemaps


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Podbielskistraße. Müller Reimann Architekten ( 2015 - 2019 )
by Stefan Müller
mueller-reimann.de_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_*gruppeomp*_

_WOHNBEBAUUNG HILLIGENWÖHREN ( 2016 - 2019 )_
_by Caspar Sessler_
_gruppeomp.de_






























_WOHNBEBAUUNG ALTENBEKENER DAMM ( 2013 - 2017 )
by Caspar Sessler
gruppeomp.de_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_Bürohaus am Klagesmarkt_._ BKSP Architekten
bksp.de_











































_Wohnen am Klagesmarkt. __ksw architekten + stadtplaner_
_by Marcus Bredt
competitionline.com




































_


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

_WABCO Engineering Centre.__ BKSP_ _Architekten _
_bksp.de_


----------

